# Huntington Beach,CA Airshow



## CAKevin (Oct 21, 2016)

Anyone in SoCal don't forget the Huntington Beach Airshow this weekend. 12-4 Sat and Sun. Air Force Thunderbirds, Breitling Jet Team, Flying Sasquatch - Jeff Bourbon, Mike Goulian, Bill Stein, Kirby Chambliss.


----------

